# CANON MP830 PRINT HEAD



## Heatherheiberg (May 7, 2011)

I replaced the Print Head 11 months ago in my Canon MP830 multi-function printer. It is now printing pink and black only and all ink cartridges have been replaced. My local technician now says the Print Head needs replacing (AGAIN ???) Is this possible when I only print about 50 pages per month ?

I'm now thinking of cutting my losses and buying an HP Printer.:4-dontkno


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's likely not "worn out". What happens, especially when a printer doesn't get much use, is the print head gets clogged. There is usually an option in the printer drivers to clean and/or deep clean the printer. You can give that a try a few times and see if it helps. Otherwise, repair or replace.


----------



## Heatherheiberg (May 7, 2011)

Dogg said:


> It's likely not "worn out". What happens, especially when a printer doesn't get much use, is the print head gets clogged. There is usually an option in the printer drivers to clean and/or deep clean the printer. You can give that a try a few times and see if it helps. Otherwise, repair or replace.


----------



## Heatherheiberg (May 7, 2011)

Hi Dogg - thanks for your suggestion. I did a deep clean and subsequently had the head cleaned twice by my local technician.


----------

